# Problem installing Macromedia Flash 8 Pro



## ladykohanna

Hi, Ive looked ALL over the internet but cannot find the answer to this question. I have fully installed Macromedia Flash 8 Pro on my mothers computer without any problems and I love it but would like to have it on my computer. Everytime I try installing it on my computer I get this error:


2755. 1601, C:/WINDOWS/Downloaded Installations/Macromedia Flash 8/Macromedia Flash 8.msi 

Now, Ive gone to that folder and tried everything, deleting the file and installing again, ive tried other items in that folder, nothing has worked.

Can anybody tell me what in the hell I need to do in order to get this thing on my computer?


----------



## ralen

ladykohanna said:


> Hi, Ive looked ALL over the internet but cannot find the answer to this question. I have fully installed Macromedia Flash 8 Pro on my mothers computer without any problems and I love it but would like to have it on my computer. Everytime I try installing it on my computer I get this error:
> 
> 
> 2755. 1601, C:/WINDOWS/Downloaded Installations/Macromedia Flash 8/Macromedia Flash 8.msi
> 
> Now, Ive gone to that folder and tried everything, deleting the file and installing again, ive tried other items in that folder, nothing has worked.
> 
> Can anybody tell me what in the hell I need to do in order to get this thing on my computer?


I think you are in the wrong section here mate.

Can you post a screenshot of the error message?


----------



## ebackhus

You'll also need a second copy of the software, otherwise you're violating the EULA.


----------



## ralen

ebackhus said:


> You'll also need a second copy of the software, otherwise you're violating the EULA.


Im sure he can use the same software, but purchase another serial key. :smile:


----------

